# Calling home brewers, Filter advice.



## sylix (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys, i went down to the local needle exchange and got some filters and needles etc, they are .2 filters.  I am pretty sure they are suitable, but i am not totally sure

Here is a few pics:

imgur: the simple image sharer


imgur: the simple image sharer


let me know what you guys think.
Will they do the trick?


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

They'll work. What are you filtering?


----------



## basskiller (Jan 25, 2012)

it will work just fine


----------



## sylix (Jan 25, 2012)

colochine said:


> They'll work. What are you filtering?



Test e

Thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## Trenjunky (Feb 1, 2012)

They'll work but for twice the price online you can get disposable vacuum cup filters. These don't clog like the syringe filters and can be gotten in 100-1000 ml sizes. They are well worth the investment. I've popped syringe filters just trying to get 40ml of tren through. Google steri-cup filters.


----------



## joedel (Mar 1, 2012)

What tree said.
20 bux per filter and u need a pump from autozone and it will make your life hundred times easyer


----------



## joedel (Mar 1, 2012)

I like nalgine brand even tho lots of bros don't, worked well for me


----------



## sylix (Mar 2, 2012)

thansk guys , i get these filters free from the needle exchange program in australia.  If they do the job thats what ill go with , i am only filtering for perso so no need for a vacum pump, 100 mls at the most.


----------



## FordFan (Mar 3, 2012)

I keep syringe filters for backup only. If you ever start using stericups, you will never go back. I love em.


----------



## joedel (Mar 4, 2012)

100mls with syringe filter take you 4 hours


----------



## Trenjunky (Mar 4, 2012)

If it makes it through. They clog very easily, if that's gonna be your route I recommend prefiltering the oil with one, then your  oil/product with the another. But only use about 3/4 of the prefiltered oil for the product, so this way you don't have to push so much through with te product in it, and then youll have some left over to backwash the filter with and set your final ml level perfectly.


----------



## joedel (Mar 5, 2012)

My fingers are sore just thinking about it


----------

